
Show HN: We did Google Duplex for businesses in 6 months with a team of 3 - bloodcarter
https://dasha.ai/en/
======
Eridrus
Fun fact, someone built Google Duplex for Pizza all the way back in 2009:
[https://www.twilio.com/blog/2009/12/order-pizza-iphone-
app-l...](https://www.twilio.com/blog/2009/12/order-pizza-iphone-app-launches-
get-pizza-from-anywhere.html)

From what I could tell, they shut it down because they couldn't figure out a
way to monetize it.

~~~
bloodcarter
Thanks for pointing this out, but I'm afraid you're missing the point: the
tricky part is to pass Turing test in a sense that your interlocutor should
think he or was talking to a human. If you can say for sure that you were
taking to a bot, that's not what we or Google did.

~~~
Eridrus
That's probably relevant for your use case, but it's not really obvious that
it is necessary for Google's demoed use case. As the article mentioned 90%+ of
pizza shops were willing to take orders from their system, which is basically
the main metric that matters for the calling on behalf of paying customers use
case.

No argument that what you & Google have done is more challenging.

I am curious whether the media backlash against Google Duplex "tricking
people" will impact your business. Whether this is a thing that real people
will care about, or whether this is the media blowing things out of
proportion.

In any case, I do find it more of a "Fun Fact" than anything really meaningful
:)

~~~
bloodcarter
I think it won't impact us. Currenty we are making ~10,000 phone calls per
month and we have zero complaints regarding "tricking people". I won't call it
tricking at all. It's just a new form of human-computer interaction we all
dreamed of. We propose some set of rules guided by Azimov's three laws of
robotics. For instance, an AI shouldn't warn you upfront it's an AI, but if
you ask "are you an AI", it must tell you so, not trying to trick you, etc.
This is how we train our Dasha.AI. We already have a lot of experience in the
field. Since launch 6 months ago, Dasha.AI talked at least to 50,000 people.
We have enormous dataset of human reactions. Anyone interested in helping us
in accelerating world's transition to robot workers and, eventually, to the
general AI, are welcome!

------
bloodcarter
Hi Vlad Chernyshov, CTO of Dasha.AI here. Just wanted to show you Dasha.AI, an
AI for Accomplishing Real-World Business Tasks Over the Phone. We built it
with the team of 3 in 6 months. It's like Google Duplex, but for Businesses.
Now you can automate virtually any process in your business starting $0.1 per
conversation. Currently we support English and Russian. Anyone interested in
getting in touch, drop me a line at vlad@dasha.ai.

I hope you'll enjoy the demo calls:
[https://dasha.ai/en/](https://dasha.ai/en/)!

P.S. Don't be afraid of giants. We have smart people, but they are not smarter
than you.

~~~
ibdf
Everything in English but demos. Seems like you need a Dasha AI to help you
create English demos.

~~~
bloodcarter
Thanks for pointing this out! We're a small team , and we have only a real
customers demo. We can't waste time creating some imaginery use case. If
you're a customer or know somebody who is , let us know.

------
vladholubiev
I speak Russian and listened to the demos. IMO this AI is trained to be
shockingly offensive (especially 2nd call). I feel compassion for the girl
answering, she is scared AF. Voice, intonation, and attitude sound like from a
debt collector.

P.S. Congrats to the team! This is amazing, just make it more friendly! ;)

~~~
bloodcarter
Hi Vlad! Thanks. This is for the first time I hear such an opinion :)

------
dugluak
wow that intro video - fire all human beings and hire us, we'll train robots
for you!

~~~
bloodcarter
We just want to accelerate world's transition to robot workers.

------
saverio-murgia
Hi! Is there any technological limit that prevents you to expand it to other
languages? I would be particularly interested in Italian and French.

~~~
bloodcarter
Hi, nothing prevents it. We are releasing a tool for building your own AI for
your own business processes later this year that will support your languages.
Use a form on the website to be notified when we launch it or drop me a line
at vlad@dasha.ai

~~~
andresalo
Can't find the form on the website. I've just sent you an email.

~~~
bloodcarter
Hello! We have received your email. Will reply shortly. There is a button
"Request a demo" on the website :)

